# Need Some Help...



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ok so I drew a Wasatch LE Archery Once-in-a-lifetime elk permit this year. 8) 

I'm not looking for anyones honey hole or nuthin but I would like some help on where to start looking for elk in the Strawberry area. Any water hole locations, salt licks, bedding areas, or places that other guys have killed bulls at least 380 or bigger. Again, I'm not wanting to know any top secret spots but some help would be appreciated. :O•-:

Oh, and I plan on shooting it with my 50# selfbow and a wood arrow so I need to be really close. 

:mrgreen: o-||


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

If you are serious, I would get serious with your equipment...............NS has a bow with your draw length, that I'm sure he would let you use.

Did you draw that tag for reals?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Does it have to be right on an ATV trail?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> If you are serious, I would get serious with your equipment...............NS has a bow with your draw length, that I'm sure he would let you use.
> 
> Did you draw that tag for reals?


I have a "real" bow Scott so no worries there. And yes, for reals... :shock:

Huge, it doesn't have to be right ON an ATV trail but within 20 yards would be great!


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

you know Shane and I would love to help...I'm sure we could get Robert and Tom too...


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

here you go! Just find this spot and you'll be starting out on the right foot 
there's even a stand there already...or there will be until Mr. Hicks grabs it in about a month.
you sure you wanna use that little cereal box bow and arrow on a big bull elk out of a tree stand??? I smell a no pass thru and no blood trail :?


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Yep, there are several spots real close to that one!!!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> you sure you wanna use that little cereal box bow and arrow on a big bull elk out of a tree stand??? I smell a no pass thru and no blood trail :?


With a 160 grain snuffer you don't need a pass-thru...

I've killed 17 elk with a 55# recurve and wood arrows. There was always plenty of blood but I watched half of em go down so no tracking needed. Only shanked two elk in 25 years and lost em. But, that was my fault, not the bows.

I just thought that the 50# selfbow with a 700 grain ash arrow would offer me a bit more challenge. Elk are stupid and relatively easy to kill but with this bow I'll need to be right next to em. You know, Mexican Bullfighter close. :twisted: If I can get a good close shot I gots NO worries that this bow will do the job quite handily.  But thanks for your concern. 

BTW, nice looking setup/spot but you've got your stand in the wrong tree. You need to be on the downhill/downwind side of your salt pile.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm sure you'll do fine with your equipment  We'll all be waiting anxiously to see a trophy shot on here NLT 18 September!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

There we go. My CC just got hit again for my Archery deer. Wheew, I was getin a little worried there for a minute.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> I'm sure you'll do fine with your equipment  We'll all be waiting anxiously to see a trophy shot on here NLT 18 September!


Thanks buddy! And if I'm lucky and score a nice bull I'll be sure to post pics and a play-by-play story.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I think I have just the place for ya Tex--PM sent


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Good luck Tex. I am sure you will do just fine!


----------



## archer70 (Nov 21, 2008)

Congrats on the tag. I drew the same tag with 2 of my buddies - seriously once in a lifetime to draw a LE tag with your hunting buddies. We know the area well and know people who have hunted this unit the past several years. I've been enjoying your posts for years and you're welcome to join us for some scouting this summer. The most difficult part is getting away from the spike/cow hunters and weekend warriors....


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Now that I know it's for reals, CONGRATS! Your uncle Archibald would be so proud of you!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Congrats Tex. Let's hear the details on that selfbow. 
I have one made of Osage Orange that I'd like to try on mountain goats.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Texie my boy!, This is a ONCE IN A LIFETIME hunt. You are much too old to ever do this again. Suck up some pride, get a fast bow and get practicing out to 60 yards (that you admit to on the forum but actually 100) and go have a great experience killing a monster bull. Get this hunt behind you and then go back to killing whitetail does and buckies in the south and be able to walk into your trophy room and look at that big ole boy on the wall with pride and no regret. Stick bows are a blast but have no business in trophy hunting. This is a different ball game!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

^^ what he said :lol: get a real bow :mrgreen:


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Not a good shot of the waterhole (down near the pines in the pics) or of any monster bulls coming in to it, but I have an area near Strawberry for you that has numerous waterholes within 400 meters of each other and elk coming into them daily. There is an old stand above two of them and ground blinds already set up near the others. It is a two mile hike in but no big deal.










You may be able to fill your deer tag while your at it. I have pictures of a monster buck in this spot somewhere, when I find it I will post it up. This guy came in on a few different occasions.


















Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Stick bows are a blast but have no business in trophy hunting.


Oh, we'll just see about that!

I need to send you a copy of my P&Y "Traditional Only" record book. My velvet mule deer is ranked number 19 in the world... 8) I'm in there with the likes of Saxton Pope, Art young, Fred Bear, Ben Pearson, G.Fred Asbell, Larry D. Jones, Fred Eickler and Howard Hill to name a few "trophy" hunters...


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Congrats on the tag Tex. I'm sure your inbox runneth over with beta on locations so I'll spare you a few more PM's. I've tagged along two years in a row on hunts in that unit and have a little area that I'm fond of that has a few wallows each year. If you'd like to get that info as your summer goes on, just let me know.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow! I started this thread as a little smarti-pants goof to tell everyone I finally drew a tag. The "need some help" part was just me having fun with it. But man, the tips have been pouring in and I must say I'm both touched and amazed at how generous the guys on this site are with their info. It all comes very welcomed and very appreciated. Thank you all! I've got a lot of work and scouting to do to get the setup I need and a lot of good friends to help. I should be just fine! Congrats to all who drew tags up there. I'll be in good company.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats Tex and good luck on your hunt.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Good luck Tex, I wasn't lucky enough to draw the same tag this year, maybe next, I should have enough points by then. I hope you stick with the Traditional gear and can't wait to see the pics of the bull you put down with it.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I hope you stick with the Traditional gear


You couldn't get me to shoot a C.M.A.S.D. with a bucket of sh*t and buggy whip!

No worries mate, I'll post pics if I end up sticking one.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > I hope you stick with the Traditional gear
> 
> 
> You couldn't get me to shoot a C.M.A.S.D. with a bucket of sh*t and buggy whip!
> ...


You add your C.M.A.S.D. (Call Me A Sloosh Daddy) bow to the scenario and you can change your "If" to a "When"!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> you know Shane and I would love to help...I'm sure we could get Robert and Tom too...


Tex, I was gonna offer to assist, but it appears I have been kicked out of the 'in' crowd..... :O•-:

Just make sure you get off that OHV I saw you on last fall and you will do fine. :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Just make sure you get off that OHV I saw you on last fall and you will do fine. :mrgreen:


Wasn't me.... :O•-:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I have PICTURES, just saying...........


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

-O|o- -/|\- <<--O/


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

You are welcome for the tip, just don't let anybody else know about my secret ATV trails!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I have PICTURES, just saying...........


wasn't me...


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

He wasnt kicked out...I was just telling you the "B" team who would be backing up PRO...and I saw you on the OHV too


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Pro I think we need to see the pic.post them up.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Wasn't me...


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I would post it, but TEX has my Turkey fan in his possesion


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> I would post it, but TEX has my Turkey fan in his possesion


Doesn't matter, wasn't me...


----------

